# Finishing rock to exposed brick



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

aptpupil said:


> Blue tape on the brick for easier clean up.


I tried that and the brick laughed at the tape for trying to stick to it.

The mud cleanup was a totally acceptable thing for me. I scored it with a razor then gently scraped it with a putty knife. Like I said before, it seems like it would take forever, but it was actually really fast. I did 30' in barely as many minutes. Sponged the entire way after I scraped. First with a wipe, then with a blot. It looks magnificent.

Thanks, 'top, I'm so happy with how this turned out I think I may start advertising for this. Really gives the room a pop.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Turned out real nice Easy! :thumbup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

You Da Man...........:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## TiM Management (Jul 18, 2013)

What youre looking for is a product called "tear away". Youre going to finish the rock about 1/8th"-1/4" short of the brick. Get some 3M glue, soray it to the surface area of the drywall then on the back sode of the tear away. Let the glue thack up for a minute or two put the tear away against the block so that the short tab that tears away is exposed and let it dry. Spackle to the tear away then tear off the edge and it leaves and extremely nice finish up against brick. This works with anything pretty much. Windows, brick, block, steel, etc. Best of luck.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

TiM Management said:


> What youre looking for is a product called "tear away". Youre going to finish the rock about 1/8th"-1/4" short of the brick. Get some 3M glue, soray it to the surface area of the drywall then on the back sode of the tear away. Let the glue thack up for a minute or two put the tear away against the block so that the short tab that tears away is exposed and let it dry. Spackle to the tear away then tear off the edge and it leaves and extremely nice finish up against brick. This works with anything pretty much. Windows, brick, block, steel, etc. Best of luck.


I think Easy's finish looks way better than tearaway.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

That came out really nice... scribing the sheetrock you will certainly minimize the crack that will show up in the future.


----------

